# Moss Ball?



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

This afternoon for lunch I decided to drop by PetSmart to pick up some toys for my sister's love-bird. I passed by the betas but stopped when I saw this weird green....fuzzy ball-thing in a cup displayed underneath them.

It was a moss ball, apparently. I couldn't get a picture since I didn't bring my phone, but I hope someone knows what I'm talking about.

They don't really look like something good to have in a Betta tank. Yes or no?


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Marimo Moss Balls! They are great for any tank and can help a little bit by sucking up some ammonia. I just learned about them myself and have one for each tank I have :3


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Wolfie305 said:


> Marimo Moss Balls! They are great for any tank and can help a little bit by sucking up some ammonia. I just learned about them myself and have one for each tank I have :3


They looked kinda murky to me, so I didn't know! But yes, those things, hehe They don't have any sort of risks on them do they? No surprises?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

There are many benefits to having marimo moss (though not actually moss) balls in your tank as well as similar plants like java moss. For one, they help maintain water quality and consume ammonia, but unless 50% of your tank is planted then it won't leave a big dent on ammonia

they are almost an interactive plant, they will be seen moving around in the tank and skidding below the surface of the water. They do this to attain to preferred conditions. 

They will pick up algae and help with controlling it, most of the time it won't even grow.... Even thought hey are technically "algae" they seem to prevent it from growing

They do have a few requirements though. Like they need to be cleaned out every 1 week caused y debris pickup, along with turning onto a different side as if they stay on one side permanatly it starts to turn a brownish color

They do require some light and do much better in a dim light as in high light they seem to develop unsightly brown spots, but don't neccisarilly need any added fertilizers unless the conditions are undesirable


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't know it was ALIVE.  That's actually pretty neat. I am seriously considering getting a few for when I get my own bettas.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I love them. I have two normal and 5 nano's on the way here. You got to name them though  or at least the bigger ones..


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I love them. I have two normal and 5 nano's on the way here. You got to name them though  or at least the bigger ones..


And they have nanos, too?  wow...

I'mgoing to petco today with a friend. I am going to check and see if they have it there to o. And hopefully my friend can stop me from buying a betta. But if there are any really healthy ones ill post pictures and the address if anyone is interested.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol. The nano's I bought online, they dont sell them in stores. They don't do much besides cut down the algae growth, which is odd because their algae themselves... But they are fun too look and and watch your fish interact with.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Marimo moss balls! I've got two, and they're really cool to look at. 

Oh, and if you get one, don't forget to name it! Marimo moss ball army.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

So, should I trust buying the marino ball from petco or is there a place online that people trust for buying healthy plants,,,, I saw them today, but didn't know anything about them.... maybe I'll go back and get one..


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

They're super easy to take care of! You can buy them online (they shouldn't die on the way) but if you want to order them online go here: http://www.aqmagic.com/aquarium-plants-marimo-c-52_114.html Their cheaper then the store and you can get nano's.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

All you need to do generally is roll them every couple days (if your fish already dont do that) and give them a squeeze and rinse in the sink every so often.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh wow thank you so much!! I...i want to name one Cousin It!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks ivandert!! Just ordered the weeks special of 5 nano's! Can't wait to get them! I wonder if I'll be able to tell them apart to name them. Would love to see pics of your 8 bettas. I just have one and am trying to fight the urge to get another. 

'


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I am going broke because of all of you! :BIGcha-ching:
Now i want a marimo moss ball! I dont even have it i am thinking of a name already.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I'm down to 8. My Big Red Died this morning but she was in a downward spiral I couldn't seem to stop. But I do have pics of her  I'll split these up into two posts

1-Big Red, RIP. 2-Black Beard, 3-Dizzy, 4-Patrick


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

5-Popcorn, 6-Smith, 7-Velvet, and lastly 8-Walter


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

So sorry... She was a beautiful deep red. They are all pretty,,,,see why you named one popcorn  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

not a problem. I also realized I can't count lol. In the first post I meant I'm down to 7.


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Velvet is so pretty! Is she a Cambodian? She looks so much like my Winnipeg!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think she is. She's so cute and feisty. She's a little piggy too. Always looking for foods. Speaking of I'm conditioning her and Walter for spawning and it's time for food


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh good luck!!! If I didn't live in a dorm I'd SO try to breed little Winnipeg! (my avvie)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> So sorry... She was a beautiful deep red.




I know. It was because of a bad sitter too. She waaay over fed them. I'm lucky she's the only one I lost but I still feel bad. I think she was an ex fighter. She had these scars on her sides that never went away. They were her weak spot.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Pucky21811 said:


> Oh good luck!!! If I didn't live in a dorm I'd SO try to breed little Winnipeg! (my avvie)


I was lucky. I only had to deal with a dorm room for one year. My bf asked me to move in with him at the end of last school year so of course I said yes


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Mo said:


> There are many benefits to having marimo moss (though not actually moss) balls in your tank as well as similar plants like java moss. For one, they help maintain water quality and consume ammonia, but unless 50% of your tank is planted then it won't leave a big dent on ammonia
> 
> they are almost an interactive plant, they will be seen moving around in the tank and skidding below the surface of the water. They do this to attain to preferred conditions.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "cleaned out"? Like, rinsed through water? I'm sorry, I know nothing about these things. What if your tank doesn't have any live plants? Does it matter? Will the moss ball dirty the tank at all?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

no. moss balls will keep your tank relatively clean and should be rinsed in de-chlorinated water every 1-2 weeks to prevent the algae (moss ball) from turning brown and un-sightly


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks! I think I'm going to look into getting one tomorrow!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

xjenuhfur said:


> Marimo moss balls! I've got two, and they're really cool to look at.
> 
> Oh, and if you get one, don't forget to name it! Marimo moss ball army.


I'm not going to ask what you call your pair of Marimos..... :lol:


----------

